# What is your Everyday Carry (EDC) knife?



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Have only recently gotten into knives and dont even carry one everyday....yet.

Ive always valued OGF members opinions and was just curious.

What is your EDC(serrated or not), pros, cons,etc.

thanks, just curious and looking for suggestions!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

My EDC is a Kershaw. I've been carrying their knives now for about the last 10 years and have no complaints. They hold a good edge and work flawlessly.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a "modified" Boker that I carry, it was modified so that it opens fairly quick!! Like really fast....


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine is a basic Swiss army knife. Not a locking or drop blade, and not much of a weapon but way better than a fingernail for a lot of tasks. You either have a blade handy, or you wish you did.

I've carried daily since junior high school in the 70s. Can't get away with that now.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Kershaw leek.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Benchmade. Everyday. Everywhere. I love it. Use it hard and have not had any problems. I have had it for two years now and have only had it resharpened once so far and that was just a few months ago. Whole family has them now.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Case knives are all I own. I either carry a russlock or saddle horn. The russlock is my favorite as it holds some sentimental value to me. I have 6 or 7 case knives but usually only carry one of the 2 mentioned. I have a few trapper models and 2 of them have the stag handle and my girlfriend paid a good amount for them so I'm hesitant to carry one. I have 0 complaints after 10 years or more


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Carry Kershaw. Love to the asst. opening. Carry Kershaw everyday.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Buck 110 folding hunter, my dad carried his for about 10 years and it was left to me when he passed in 99'. I carried it for another 10 years and eventually lost it while fishing... I just bought myself a new one last year, the 50th anniversary edition. I carry it every day now, great knife.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Some knife I'm not even sure of the brand that a buddy had inscribed with my name and gave to me for being in his wedding. It's been serving its purpose for 5 years now.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

So, all of you guys, don't you automatically assume that you'll have a blade on you at all times and places, except maybe airports and courthouses? For me, failing to have my knife is like failing to have my wallet or keys or glasses. Sometimes I'll go without on purpose, but not in "everyday carry" as in the title of this thread.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

SlabSlayR said:


> My EDC is a Kershaw. I've been carrying their knives now for about the last 10 years and have no complaints. They hold a good edge and work flawlessly.


x2.... next one will have the 1/2 serated blade though...


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

FOSR said:


> So, all of you guys, don't you automatically assume that you'll have a blade on you at all times and places, except maybe airports and courthouses? For me, failing to have my knife is like failing to have my wallet or keys or glasses. Sometimes I'll go without on purpose, but not in "everyday carry" as in the title of this thread.


Amen Brother!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

SlabSlayR said:


> My EDC is a Kershaw. I've been carrying their knives now for about the last 10 years and have no complaints. They hold a good edge and work flawlessly.


X 3 or 4. Model 3650ST...nice knife, very reasonable price.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I carry what I think is the best edc that you can get. I carry the Kershaw blackout with assisted opening. I even keep extras in case I lose one. and I am bad to just leave my knife where ever I used it. you can get the blemished ones on ebay for about 35.00. and I have never been able to find a blemish on any of them. money well spent. I've used the blackouts for about 15 yrs now.
sherman


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I will probably be rotating a few knives, but one sure to be in the rotation is the kershaw leek (blackwash edition). 100% business, no-nonsense, form meet function. Have a bunch of others Kershaws, great knives at super prices! Thanks again!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SOG twitch XL, ive carried this very knife everyday for probably 15 to 20 years, id bet longer. i was having problems with the assist spring, called the company and they said send it in, put a new spring in and did a factory sharpning job on a very used blade. its about due for another one too.

but sometimes nothing says "WHAT?" better than a switchblade


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This little Schrade lockblade is my second favorite. It's a better and safer blade than the SAK but it lacks the versatility. I carry it when I don't need a tool kit, like when gardening or harvesting.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice skateboard grip tape EZ!

I like sog as well. Got this one recently. Slimjim Tanto. A little tricky opening but thin and light. Heck good day to dirty her up! Thanks for sharing! Yesterday was my first official day with an EDC (cheapie but nice Browning buckmaster with wood handles $20 from dicks). Today I will enter this into the rotation lol.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is my EDC.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the Kershaw blackout has 2 models 1 with a serrated edge part way up the blade which is the one I like because you can cut fishing line so easy in the serrated part of the blade. then they have the smooth edge which im carrying now because I lost my last serrated one. they have a clip for wearing on your belt or in your pocket like I carry mine. I put the knife in my pocket and clip it to the top of my pocket. then I can just reach down and pull it out. it has the assisted opening blade, just push out on the blade and the assist will open the blade. it is a lock back that locks the blade open. then you just push the lock back over and close the blade with one hand. so it really makes the blackout a great carry knife. not to big not to small.
sherman


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

SlabSlayR said:


> Here is my EDC.


Is there an Internet rule for commenting on something that isn't the subject of a picture? That pic looks like it could have been taken on this oak desk, or on the oak table in front of it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Kershaw Leek. Sweet knife, wont break the bank! I had the partially serrated version until I dropped it down my fishing hole in buckeye ice this year. Grabbed a non serrated version and glad I did.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-1660CKT-Onion-Folding-SpeedSafe/dp/B0009VC9YK"]Amazon.com: Kershaw 1660CKT Ken Onion Black Leek Folding Knife with SpeedSafe: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31Lj8DrjepL[/ame]


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Is there an Internet rule for commenting on something that isn't the subject of a picture? That pic looks like it could have been taken on this oak desk, or on the oak table in front of it.


What the........... Have you been drinking??? Lol


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

I carry one of three. I have a lil buck foldingblade with the razor blades like a utility knife. I like them for work because i never have to sharpen it. I have a cheepo version of that one also. Then number three is a knife i picked up before my first deployment to iraq and has served me very well ever since i carry mostly now when i M going out late or taking a trip where i feel like having a small security piece with me. I however cannot remember the brand because the lettering is rubber off however it has been very trusty


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

SlabSlayR said:


> What the........... Have you been drinking??? Lol



Yes, I also have no idea what you meant by that, FOSR


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

I carried Kershaw Leeks for a few years then a Grove (which looked awesome but no spring assist) for a while. Then one of my best friends who was in the marines upgraded his benchmade to a better one and traded me for his old one that has been all around the world for an extra lawn mower I had. Not only is this the fastest knife I've ever owned it's had more of a life than I have. It's defiantly been used but it's sharp and tough. I can't think of a reason to get rid of it.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I mostly carry the cold steel "Ti-lite" and use it everyday, but next is the kershaw.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

SlabSlayR said:


> What the........... Have you been drinking??? Lol


The wood surface the knife is on looks like this desktop (actual top of a desk) and an oak table I have.

This knife is my current daily driver.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

FOSR said:


> The wood surface the knife is on looks like this desktop (actual top of a desk) and an oak table I have.
> 
> This knife is my current daily driver.


I thought that maybe you had gotten a jump start on drinking the green beers a day early! Lol


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a picture of my old Kershaw that was my EDC for over 5-6 years until my wife bought me my new one.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I am partial to my CRKT M16 blades. I am very tough on my EDC knives and just two of these have made it through four or five years of my use. I like having a half serrated blade.

Also, to anyone who might be considering an EDC light; I would highly recommend the Streamlight Stylus Pro. Two AAs will get you a lot of use and for $20 bucks they are the most indestructible and waterproof lights I have found in a small package.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm telling you, this is turning into the wood grain porn thread...

Here's another SAK that I sometimes carry. It has more gizmos so it's thicker, and that's why it isn't my daily choice. It's similar to the one above but it has two spey blades, and scissors where the other has pliers. It has an awl where the other has a phillips screwdriver, and they've both been handy. I like to carry this one when camping - or, this is the one you want when you picnic with one of those fancy Belgian beers where you pop the bottle cap and discover a cork under it.


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

Usually a Spyderco Delica 4 w/Emerson opener. Sometimes some other Spyderco (Caly 3.5 or Endura) or ESEE/Blue Ridge Zancudo or Avispa.

Flannel_Carp is right. That streamlight is great. I carry one when I travel.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing everyone!

Love Spydercos, probably my favorite brand.

Do you guys think this is too big for an EDC?

Boker Sal Manaro, titanium frame.

I looooove knives.....


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Kershaw all day and every day. ....all I can say is, "scary sharp"


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

JamesT said:


> Thanks for sharing everyone!
> 
> Love Spydercos, probably my favorite brand.
> 
> ...


James, for me its too big. I like my EDC to fit unobtrusively in the back corner/ edge of my front pocket. 

My EDC is a Gerber AR, closed length -4" and slender lower body, plain black blade. 

Can you still slide your hand past your EDC to get to the bottom of your pocket for something, if you carry in a front pocket, without busting up your knuckles? For me this important.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Just got this Case back from repairs. It was manufactured on 1/16/15. When I got it, there was a nice sized chunk missing from the blade so I sent it back. In return I get a blade at an angle, two protruding pins, and a couple of nice gouges for good measure. I will never buy another case. Unnacceptable blade play and most of the blade tips touch the liners anyways when new.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Blade at an angle.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Gouges on their "polished bolsters".


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to carry a Sod Buster, that thing would scare people but it was handy in landscaping.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

FOSR said:


> I used to carry a Sod Buster, that thing would scare people but it was handy in landscaping.


Yeah I bet! I'd carry my Kabar every day if I didn't know that I'd get stopped by the police every corner I'd turn!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ruminator said:


> James, for me its too big. I like my EDC to fit unobtrusively in the back corner/ edge of my front pocket.
> 
> Can you still slide your hand past your EDC to get to the bottom of your pocket for something, if you carry in a front pocket, without busting up your knuckles? For me this important.


Funny you mention that bc 2 days ago was the first time in my life I carried a knife with a clip(a browning $20 jobbie). I soon realized that it was really diifficult/impossible to reach into my pocket. Yesterday was a little better with the sog slimjim tanto but still tough. I glued the lock that locks the lock on that knife and it is much better now. That double lock is unnecesary inho and makes the knife dangerous (the blade will fling back at you bc the double lock gets in the way). Other than that ( and i love superglue fixes) seems like a nice knife.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

musclebeach22 said:


> Kershaw all day and every day. ....all I can say is, "scary sharp"


that looks a lot like my blackout but mine doesn't have the flat point. does yours have the assisted opening?

I just clip my blackout to the rear of my pocket. I can still get in my pocket but I know the knife is there.
sherman


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Kershaw Blur tanto blade. Yeah it does have the assisted opening. Man, that spring is tight. It really wants to deploy that blade.
http://kershaw.kaiusaltd.com/knives/knife/blur-tanto


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Im thinking you guys are selling me on a kershaw man those knives look sharp no pun intended lol


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have carried this German Eye for over 30 years. Holds an edge really well. Only complaint is that I have been to lazy to clean the last few years. I have several Bulldog, Fighting Rooster, Buck Creek and others but love this old Eye Brand..


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

JamesT said:


> Just got this Case back from repairs. It was manufactured on 1/16/15. When I got it, there was a nice sized chunk missing from the blade so I sent it back. In return I get a blade at an angle, two protruding pins, and a couple of nice gouges for good measure. I will never buy another case. Unnacceptable blade play and most of the blade tips touch the liners anyways when new.


I don't think Case will ever recover from the years of Parker..


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

I got a new Case knife last year it's a Trapper in Chesnut Bone was mint when I got it. Really nice Great knife to carry


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The one I carry is this little Gerber. Can't remember what model it is but I like it a lot.


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is my Case boot knife that I carry when I'm riding. I found this knife years ago at a local gun shop and I have never been able to find another like it even online.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

SlabSlayR said:


> Here is my Case boot knife that I carry when I'm riding. I found this knife years ago at a local gun shop and I have never been able to find another like it even online.


"Those aint knives mates,this,this here is a knive" im my best crocidile dundee voice


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Kershaw Leek


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Bullfrog, stag handle, Texas toothpick


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

brent k said:


> Im thinking you guys are selling me on a kershaw man those knives look sharp no pun intended lol


check out the black out on ebay. you can buy a new blemished knife for 35.00. or if you wand something a little smaller just make sure it has the assisted opening. its so easy to open with one hand just push on the tang and the blade opens like a switch blade. the blackout is about 4" to 4 1/2" long closed.
sherman


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

Case canoe


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A few I don't have the heart to use,, The Hen & Rooster is by far the highest quality and sharpest knife I have ever held.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

At one of my office jobs, the management issued a memo "effective immediately" that anyone with any kind of knife in the office would be fired immediately, along with anyone who knew of anyone with a knife but failed to report it.

So it was an interesting work group meeting that morning. We sat around the table and pulled out our pocket knives, saying "I'm fired too." Every guy at the table had a knife.

The policy was retracted.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Used to carry a leek but then discovered Benchmade. I carry the Benchmade Barage, assisted opening. It takes a pretty good beating from me.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A couple Parker era Case 083 Whittler's ..


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

My old Mumbley Peg knife -- Camillus Boy Scout knife. been going to put new scales on it since about 1959 or so.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I still carry my original leatherman everyday,and there hasn't been a day that I can think of where I haven't needed it for something useful. Not sure if that counts s as a knife since it has a lot more functions but I would be lost without it


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Kershaw with blade assist

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Kershaw here too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

I like the "Old Timers"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Also like this knife by SOG (on the right) which I used to carry before my daughter got me this Gerber. Both are spring assist but the frame is thinner on the Gerber which I like. It opens fast and smooth as silk. Then there is this little guy. I have a few of these that are nice to throw in a tackle box or something.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Have rotated 3 knives in my pockets over the last 20 yrs.

One.....I bought at about age 10 at the local hardware store (with no ones permission) with my money. I love that knife.....but it truely is crap. I still love that knife.

The second knife...... I found in a gas station about 1988. It's a quality Swiss Army knife. A great find for me.....a guy ignorant about quality knives. Today....I love that knife and all it's capabilities.


The third knife.....I consider a personal gem and THE quality knife. It was gifted to me by a US Air Force Para Jumper when he was engaged to my daughter. It's Benchmade, with serious destructive capacity. The PJ that gave me that knife......was a life saving warrior in the USAF. 

I pray.... that God blesses your life Ed.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A Swiss army that I've had for at least 30 years. Also has detachable tweezers and a plastic toothpick. Just realized how bad it needs a wipe down.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'v been thinking about carry a knife lately. This thread might have pushed me over the edge to go get one. My grandpa gave me a hen and roster knife when i was younger. Its still in the box has a pearl handle and i have never used it and probably never will. I keep it at my grandmas still i'll be going over their soon i'll grab a picture of it.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> A Swiss army that I've had for at least 30 years. Also has detachable tweezers and a plastic toothpick. Just realized how bad it needs a wipe down.


I have a loaded one like that, too, but it's so big and clunky that I almost never take it anywhere.


----------



## paddlejunkie1977 (Sep 19, 2014)

I've always been a Gerber man myself.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Picked up a Cabela's brand swiss army knife on sale at the Michigan store and that thing has become my favorite.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Streamstalker I know what your talking about he would want me to use it. I would just kick my self if I lost it. You got me thinking maybe in put it in my pocket when me and the wife dress up for something. Dress up night dress up knife.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Spyderco endura delica or paramilitary 2. All very sharp but all different size. I change based on concealment or need.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I carry a Smith and Wesson SWAT its a combo edge so half serrated and half normal and it has a tanto point. They don't make them anymore but it is an awesome knife. The first one I bought probably 10 years ago and it was all black but now it is almost silver from being in my pocket so much and having change and keys and what not rubbing against it. I have 4 more 3 of which are new in box still I bought up when they stopped making them.


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

This... Kershaw 1770 mini flipper...Awesome


----------



## Oliver (Apr 23, 2014)

I own and have carried Benchmade, Kershaw, Spyderco, Gerber, CRKT and S&W knives over the years, but my EDC nowadays is a Leatherman OHT multi-tool.

OHT = One Handed Tool - the knife blade as well as all the tools can be opened one-handed.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

koonzie99 said:


> I'v been thinking about carry a knife lately. This thread might have pushed me over the edge to go get one. My grandpa gave me a hen and roster knife when i was younger. Its still in the box has a pearl handle and i have never used it and probably never will. I keep it at my grandmas still i'll be going over their soon i'll grab a picture of it.


if you decide to get one be sure and check out Kershaw knives. I carry the blackout and just clip it on the back of my pocket with the knife in my pocket. then I can just reach down and grab it. if you want something a little smaller check out the leek. they both have the assisted opening and they are razor sharp. they have blemished ones on ebay at a great price. the blackout is 35.95 and the leek is 32.95. I have been using and losing them for about 15 yrs and have never found the blemish on any of them.
sherman


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Bench made mini-griptilian in d2 steel. Razor sharp, great edge retention, just a little big for the watch pocket. Best I've found so far.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

Use to be a SOG Flash 1 . I went in my pocket one day for change & it was open. The lock was kinda loose I guess & the blade was open. Bad cut & tetnus shot & now I am back to a couple of different kershaws. I really like the SOGS though because they are light.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

My knife lives by itself in my left front pants pocket. I seldom put anything else in with it.

The first thing to wear out on my jeans is a hole where the end of the knife has been bumping into things.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Gerber Para frame is a honest good knife for the money . I mostly have a Kershaw of one model or another clipped in everyday ...no exceptions....


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Spyderco Police Model with the ser blade, this a very serious knife if you know how to use it.


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Case Pony for me. Slim, lite, one hand operation and locks. 25 years One lost, still stuck in tree but I can't remember which tree, two broke blades, not a good idea to use this little model to cut hay wrap. Just picked up a new one at my friends house from her junk drawer. What a find!


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

Model 55 buck. They're a half sized 110 with a locking blade. It has the best fit for my front pants pocket. I'll often try to rotate a different knife now and then but rarely am happy with the fit in my pocket.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if anybody is thinking about buying a Kershaw knife check out this web site that I have no affiliation with at all. its the same guy that's selling on ebay but has better prices. wwwkershawguy.com the blackout is only 32.00 with great prices on other Kershaw knives.

his knives are blems but I have never found the reason they are blems. they are assisted opening super sharp lock back knives.
sherman


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Spyderco Manix 2 XL


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just ran across this on Break.com and had to share. This is the King of all Swiss Army knifes. Look how small the tools are that fit inside the case plate in the last photo. Insane!

"A German built knife made in the 1800's which held 100 tools_ including_ a built-in gun! Whether you're a weaponry nut or not, you can't help but marvel at this insane yet handy piece of equipment. Complete with, but not limited to a pinfire revolver, scissors, dagger blades, button hook, two saws, auger, corkscrew, lancet, cigar cutter, tuning fork, straight razor, writing implements and even a mirror, the tortoiseshell handle even opens up to reveal two compartments with an array of even _smaller_ tools. The only thing it doesn't seem to have is a handshake to remind you how awesome you are for owning it. 
If you're already getting the idea of putting this on your Christmas list, hold up. Apparently there's only one of these bad boys in circulation and it belongs to the Smithsonian because _of course it does_. More have been said to exist, but good luck finding them.
This knife actually predates the Swiss Army Knife as we know it by 11 years, measuring 3.5 inches wide by 9 inches long. They were in fact so difficult to make, they really weren't created to be used on a day to day basis, but mainly to be shown at fairs during the 19th century. Makes total sense. If you need one of these tools in any moderate hurry, it'd probably take you some time to find the right one...if you could find the right one"




























.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Is that a black crappie I see there next to that tiny straight razor? That dudes got everything AND the kitchen sink.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Is that a black crappie I see there next to that tiny straight razor? That dudes got everything AND the kitchen sink.


Almost missed it


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Kershaw.*


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Scrade 50T 'Old Timer'. 

They still had steel in the blades back then.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Benchmade 9101 Stryker


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Kershaw Cryo, so cheap they are damn near disposable but have yet to break one.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I've carried a 675 Puma stock knife for over 40 years. Bone handle and stainless steel. made in Germany. I carry it everyday but don't abuse it. Stays razor sharp and doesn't wear a hole in my left front pocket. Lost the little puma head that was in the handle maybe 20 years ago. Tube of chap stick and that knife are the only thing I carry in that left pocket.
Have a number of good belt knifes but that would be a different story.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

at the price I pay for my Kershaw blackout I abuse it until it gets bad then just replace with a new one. I buy direct and get 4 at a time and get a better price. but I don't think he wants his home email posted on the internet,
sherman


----------

